# Recommended vet in Paphos



## carlm_7 (Nov 17, 2016)

Just rescued a dog and needs to go to the vet for his goolies to be chopped! Anyone recommend a vet in Paphos they have used before I go to a random one. Thanks!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We always use Aris in Konia. I know of people who come a long way to use him.


----------



## carlm_7 (Nov 17, 2016)

Veronica said:


> We always use Aris in Konia. I know of people who come a long way to use him.


Thanks Veronica, you're very helpful. I appreciate it!


----------



## Trotters (Jun 22, 2016)

Highly recommend CY Vets, especially for neutering. Dr Christos uses the latest laser technology for this procedure so there is no stitches or cone to wear and the dog is usually up and about as normal after a few hours from surgery. 

Another vet to recommend is Only Vets in Peyia, not had any of our dogs neutered in there however the team there are very caring, professional and knowledgeable and I have not heard a bad word said about them.


----------



## J&K (Jan 14, 2017)

We now use Yannis Kryakos , opposite Paps in Chloraka. A very caring vet.


----------



## carlm_7 (Nov 17, 2016)

We ended up using CY Vets and can highly recommend them!

Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## Trotters (Jun 22, 2016)

Good choice :thumb:


----------

